# Conseils pour échanger pc portable contre iPad 2



## Lucasvollekndt (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord je tiens a vous remercier d'avance pour l'attention que vous allez m'accorder.

J'ai la possibilité d'échanger un ordinateur portable asus N82J netbook d'une valeur de 1000 euros qui a un ans contre un iPad 2 32go wifi, j'ai besoin de vos conseils pour savoir si l'échange est juste. Sachant que l'ipad 2 32go wifi coûte 570 euros. 
Je m'en sépare car je n'en es pas l'utilité étant donné que j'ai une tour déjà bien monté et surtout que l'ultra portabilitée de l'ipad est vraiment tentante.
Je devrais m'en servire pour internet, mail, petit traitement de texte ...

Voilà est ce une bêtise de faire ça ?

Cordialement Lucas Vollekindt.


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2012)

Non, ça me semble même un bon choix. Le prix ne rentre pas vraiment en compte. C'est ton utilisation qui est importante.

32*Go c'est déjà un bon modèle. C'est un iPad 2. Donc, récent. 

Vu tes arguments, ça semble intéressant.


----------



## PERROCCINA (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Evidemment, vu la décote qu'a déjà dû subir ton portable, côté coût ça doit être intéressant, en revanche, si tu es intéressé par la portabilité, choisis plutôt un ipad 3G. Moi je dois compter sur les hotspots de mon fournnisseur et c'est souvent leger.

A+


----------



## Lucasvollekndt (14 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de vos réponses, je vais donc attendre d'avoir d'autre propositions ! 
Je vais relancer mon annonce et au pire je prendrais le 32go en wifi ! 
Sinon je pensais je vais prendre un forfé bnu de bouyge pour faire de mon portable un routeur wifi ! Vous en pensez quoi ? Compatible iPad ?


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Février 2012)

Surtout réfléchis bien à l'utilisation, on ne travaille pas sur un Ipad comme sur un portable. C'est quand même mieux foutu sur un ordi.


----------

